# Pre spawn fatties



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Working through being down from the work injuries I've sustained I've still been able to get out and put some quality fish in the boat two biggest for me this year 4.76 and a 5.39. I'm hoping for my season to continue the way it's been going it's a huge morale booster for me right now, espescially with 2 months ago not knowing if I was going to walk again let alone get in the boat! Fish have been coming on cranks and jerkbaits


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Keep up the physical therapy. Catching bass like that is good for the soul. Hope you have a speedy recovery.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Nice fish. Glad that you can get out.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Thanks guys and yes it is good for the soul! I hope my season keeps going this way. We are hopefully shaping up to have a good spawn here soon. Caught lots of males getting ready to move into canals and creek arms


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Outstanding fish! Keep on keepin on!


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

Definitely some fatties. We hit these in NY recently


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Some awesome fish guys!! A-5, I'm going to check out your channel!


----------



## A-5 (Apr 9, 2017)

crittergitter said:


> Some awesome fish guys!! A-5, I'm going to check out your channel!



Please do! We got into son Ontario pre spawn Smallies earlier this month. Really fun. Something happened to the audio so you may want to turn down the volume but the Smallies are awesome!


----------

